
Ask HN: Do you send emails to yourself? - michaelmcmillan
I send e-mails to myself with interesting quotes, viewpoints, graphs&#x2F;stats, tweets etc. that I screenshot or copy+paste.<p>Am I the only one? What do you send to yourself?
======
happyjack
Sometimes. Usually just URLS with tutorials or something I need real quick.
Firefox has a great little button on the hamburger menu on the search bar that
pulls up your email client with the url in the body and the page title in the
title of the email.

------
pkrotich
Used to... now I slack myself - email inbox is major source of anxiety, for
me, given how many unread/junk emails I get.

~~~
runawaybottle
I used to as well, but my mail just has too much junk in it for it to _feel_
like a workspace.

Seeing ads just makes it feel icky to me, or a random newsletter, and the spam
folder that builds forever and sometimes leaks into my inbox (which always
makes it feel like I’ve been infiltrated in some way).

Email is like regular physical mail now. You’d never think to methodically
organize your physical mail because it’s been abused to oblivion. This is why
we can’t have nice things (looking at you Google (search/mail)).

------
kvn_95
I still do send emails to myself for safekeeping.

I also use specialized apps e.g. Apple Notes, Trello, etc. but usually I find
email interfaces are easier, searchable, and I don't have to remember which
app I stored that note in.

------
dennisy
Yes I do, but now I have 100's of todos and ideas which lets face it will
never amount to much :(

------
WorldMaker
For general note taking I use OneNote, but sometimes if a work idea comes to
me after work hours I find it is better to email my work address with the idea
than most of the alternatives. It better separates the "spaces" in that
sending that email means it is no longer my problem that night or that
weekend. I don't keep work apps on my personal devices, and it's much better
than booting up a work device to add it to a note taking app or a TODO list
(or Kanban board or whatever), as it keeps me from falling into other work or
checking work email in time that should be away from work.

------
thomascgalvin
Constantly. Emailing myself is the easiest way to "bookmark" something - be it
a web page or a random thought - that I want to transcribe to my long-term
notebooks.

------
Jtsummers
I used to. But not since I started using OmniFocus, which has an email address
I can send things to. So I kind of still do, but it's specifically an email
which goes to an application and not to a regular mailbox. I use my kindle
email address similarly for PDFs.

I would send, primarily, links to future reading, or reminders of tasks I need
to do. Especially from work (I've often worked in areas where a phone was not
permitted for various reasons).

------
wildpeaks
Yes: when I'm browsing on mobile, I send myself links to topics to look into
further on desktop (where it's easier to have a bunch of tabs and applications
open at the same time).

This way, I can reserve weekly blocks of time for processing these interesting
links all at once instead of being side-tracked every time I encounter an
interesting new rabbit hole.

------
chrisbennet
All the time! I mostly take pictures on my iphone and email them to myself.

It bothers me that the iPhone's "send to" (or whatever it's called) does not
put my email in the "recent email addresses" choices even though I'm always
emailing myself.

------
mckmk
I use a modified GmailThis bookmarklet to send myself URLs frequently:
[https://github.com/DangerousPenguins/GTDPI](https://github.com/DangerousPenguins/GTDPI)

Just click the bookmarklet, optionally add any search terms and click send.

------
pryelluw
Sometimes. I'm also adding note taking capabilities to a little web app of my
creation. The challenge has been reducing the time from thought to saving. The
most promising solution at the moment is a browser plugin that talks to the
app.

------
aaron695
Nikki Glaser talks about this on Joe Rogan, which is not safe for work -

Nikki Glaser Details Her Porn Habits -
[https://youtu.be/ey60IhkJF3E?t=484](https://youtu.be/ey60IhkJF3E?t=484)
(NSFW)

------
surds
Yes, sometimes. Depends on the content to be sent.

I also send messages to myself on Slack.

------
ezekg
I used to very regularly, but nowadays I use the macOS notes app since it's
synced between all of my devices. I may also text myself links/quick notes,
but I don't really email myself anymore.

------
CogitoCogito
It is so common for me that I often accidentally send messages to myself that
are intended for others (which clearly is better than the reverse). It’s my
main reminder/notepad/etc method.

------
v0sian
I have a self-hosted mail server and with a bunch of aliases. e.g.

\- bookmark@example.tld

\- todo@example.tld

\- cal@example.tld

Each of the aliases is processed by procmail and performs certain action:

\- creates a bookmark on the owncube.com

\- adds a record to my TODO list

\- creates event in calendar

~~~
ironmagma
Any tips for running a self-hosted mail server in 2020?

~~~
parliament32
Same as it was a decade ago. Postfix and Dovecot on debian stable, SA and RBLs
so you catch spam, DKIM and SPF so your emails don't go to spam. I've been
running my own mailservers for about a dozen friends for several years now,
with no issues and maybe an hour of maintenance per month. The ISPmail
tutorials are very good:
[https://workaround.org/ispmail](https://workaround.org/ispmail)

------
King-Aaron
I find it much quicker at times to email myself individual photos from my
phone when I need them, as opposed to plugging the phone in and going through
the directories.

------
lukaszkups
Same, if I need to save something really quick that I'm gonna need for later,
I send it via e-mail (e.g. note, URL, screenshot/photo etc.)

------
giantg2
I usually just save them as a draft in the email application.

------
pierot
I use my mailbox as a first-line todo-list, next to just e-mailing with
people. So yes, I do send myself e-mails, very often.

------
kleer001
Yes, I used to, when I worked in an office I would send myself stuff to my
personal address. Now, not at all.

------
p0d
Yip, reminders from my phone.

------
Norfair
No. I use intray.eu for this.

------
bzb5
I use the “saved messages” feature of Telegram, which syncs across my devices.

------
RocketSyntax
No. I use apple notes and reminders on all of my devices.

------
PestoDiRucola
No, but I do send myself messages on Telegram.

------
dyeje
All the time. I send myself reminders and todos.

------
SwanandK
I do too, mostly book references

------
2rsf
Occasionally, mostly reminders

------
dunce2020
Yes, journal@(my name).com

------
wprapido
I also reply

------
highhedgehog
i do

